# Verletzter  goldfisch



## avaron (30. Aug. 2013)

Hi, 
Ich hab heute in den Gartenteich geschaut und gemerkt, dass mein Weiser __ Goldfisch eine Rote Stelle hat. Da mir das etwas Spansch vorkamm hab ich ihn rausgeholt und es sieth so aus, als ob ihn eine Katze erwischt hätte. Ich hab ihn jetzt mal aus. Er ist so weis Fitund benimmt sich auch nicht anders als sonst. Ich hab ein Foto Beigefürgt. Kann/Muss ich etwas tun, damit des Fischle mir net Wegstirbt. Sein Name ist übrigens Fridolin. Es schein auch nicht zu bluten.
---
Edit:
ICh hab ihn jetzt für 10 Minuten in ein Salzbad gesetzt und ihn dann zurück in den Gartenteich, weil ich nichts habe, dass der übernacht in neim Eimer Überlebt. Hoffe trotzdem auf antworten, was ich morgen machen kann oder ob ich übergaupt irgentwas machen soll.


----------



## Ansaj (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Verletzter   goldfisch*

Hi Avaron,

letztes Jahr hat eine Katze 2 meiner Goldfische verletzt. Der eine Fisch hatte eine Wunde am Rücken, dem anderen fehlte fast die ganze Schwanzflosse und eine Bauchflosse. Beide haben es im Teich aber problemlos und ohne Maßnahmen überlebt. Dank hoher Temperaturen hat sich noch nicht einmal Pilz gebildet. Heute sieht man nichts mehr von den Verletzungen. 

Bei deinen Bildern kann man nicht viel erkennen. Bist du sicher, dass es eine Wunde ist? Bei meinem hat man eine regelrechte Delle mit Wulst gesehen und die Wunde war eher hell-rosa. Vielleicht ist dein Goldi ein Sarasa(-Mischling) und bekommt etwas Rot?

Ich würde ersteinmal beobachten, ob der Fisch sein Verhalten ändert oder sich auf der Stelle Pilz bildet.

LG
Ansaj


----------



## avaron (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Verletzter   goldfisch*

Des war schon immer ganz weis. Wir haben nur einen Ganz weisen, die anderen Sind entweder geschekcht oder rot. Wir haben dank der nachbarskatzte nur noch neun fische, die sind nicht schwer auseinanderzu halten. Und ich denke, dass es  ne wunde is, steht etwas raus wenn man ihn genauer betrachtet. Ja, die bilder sind nicht so gut, aber ich hatte keine richtige kamera zur hand. Hat sicher __ Schleierschwanz drinnen, aber des ändert sich ja im alter nicht mehr...oder? der fisch müsste jetzt drei vier jahre sein.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Verletzter   goldfisch*

Wir haben das jetzt bei uns, so gut es ging, so angelegt das die Katzen nasse füsse bekommen wenn sie an nen fisch wollen und das mögen die Katzen ja nicht.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Verletzter   goldfisch*

Also die bilder sind unscharf und zur bestimmung ne katastrophe.

Wenn das von einer katze sein soll, würde ich aufgrund der leicht halbrunden marken auf biss tippen.
Da hilft propolis oder wound seal als wundversieglungund heilungsbeschleuniger. 
Allerdings brauch man für die wundheilung konstante temperaturen über 20grad.

Das beste wäre,in anbetracht der temperaturen, einen fischarzt aufzusuchen.

Schau in die ärzteliste und du wirst fündig.

Mandy


----------

